# Sargassum angler fish



## petlovingfreak (May 8, 2009)

I got my sargassum angler fish to eat today! I've been trying with frozen/thawed, but finally gave in and got some feeders. It was awesome though. And the panther grouper pigged out, he eats very good.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

very interesting fish... what kind of feeders are you feeding him? Ghost shrimp?


----------

